

Firefox OS sandboxing support - jvehent
https://hg.mozilla.org/integration/mozilla-inbound/rev/9a57f0f347e3

======
daeken
Looks to still allow direct GPU access, due to the missing GL proxy (there's a
comment to that effect in the patch). IMO, this is a hole big enough to fit a
truck through. Particularly with gralloc (GPU memory allocation facilities)
being there, the risk of being able to completely own the system via the GPU
and its driver is _very_ high.

This is a great step in the right direction, but without the GL proxy, any
sandbox is effectively made of tissue paper.

~~~
zobzu
This still seems to block "many" calls (the whitelist has other notes
regarding other things waiting to be fixed).

Ie this still noticeably raises the bar regardless, even thus all these allows
have to be fixed for the sandbox to be on par, with, say, Chrome.

------
wmf
_Copyright (c) 2013 The Chromium Authors_

Nice to see the collaboration here.

------
BillGatesThe7th
I love Firefox OS.

~~~
lukifer
Have you spent any time with it as a user? What are the ups and downs of the
UX?

I'm more inclined to move to Ubuntu Mobile long-term, but Firefox OS has
supported hardware shipping today, and pretty affordably at that.

~~~
benologist
I installed it on my phone, it wasn't fully compatible but I jumped at the
chance when I saw a rom on XDA.

The app situation is _extremely_ different to other platforms, a lot of the
apps are just bookmarks for websites which doesn't really interest me as an
avid gamer. No Dropbox and no 1Password also made it uninteresting to me, I
actually bundled 1Password Anywhere (a html/js interface) into an app but then
I discovered no copy/paste. I only tried a few apps but some were really rough
or underwhelming, like the file manager I couldn't figure out how to put a
shortcut to my 1Password html file (which is why I bundled it in an app).

The keyboard was great, it was the first time I had zero spelling or other
issues for the first time on my phone. The seamless updates were also great.

It was _so_ fast on my phone (2011 sony xperia) it was incredible but it
doesn't feel ready without support from top developers and top apps (or
alternatives).

I think the Ubuntu phone is more interesting _for me_ because with some
adjustments I might be able to work from one, but the Firefox phone is more
generally affordable and suitable for everyone.

